# Checking In



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi,
I guess I should have checked in before. Even without a formal introduction everyone here at Outbackers.com has been so helpful and welcoming.







All the shared knowledge on this site is truly awesome.









We are a family of 4 from Michigan, DH Scott, Kelly (me), DS Zach (college) and DS Drew (middle school). I am quite new to camping. I camped once in a tent in 2008 (husband and sons have done a little more tent camping), then purchased a pop-up in 2009 (enjoyed it, but didn't like the midnight trips) and now our first travel trailer (250RS).








I'm looking forward to all the new adventures in our Outback and hope to meet some of the wonderful people here on Outbacker.com along the way.

Kelly


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Camping Family From MI said:


> Hi,
> I guess I should have checked in before. Even without a formal introduction everyone here at Outbackers.com has been so helpful and welcoming.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the introduction and Welcome to our site.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Welcome! I'm still working myself to go from a sponge to a contributor. Enjoy the new OB!


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Welcome! My wife was new to camping with our first TT. (She had to have requirements!) You'll love it!


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Welcome to you and your family and enjoy the new Outback!

Walter


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Outbackers!!

Nice choice on the 250RS!!


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank You All for the warm welcomes.

We are headed out for our first trip this weekend.

Thanks again,

Kelly


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Have a great time. The weather in Michigan looks to be perfect.... 
good.... 
er ....typical


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Well we had some of perfect weather last weekend. But I have to say I am glad I purchased the 250RS. It had enough room for 3 of us while it was poring rain. No leaks detected.

We also had our first mishap with our Outback. Picture this -- early morning DH goes to the truck to try to find a bag I left in it. Helpful DS goes out to help. I waited a couple of minutes and figured they were distracted. Stepped out shut the door. Retrieved my bag from the truck. When I went to the door and it was locked.







I didn't make sure the lock lever was over all the way, in fact never even dawned on me that it wouldn't be unlocked when I returned. So, here we all our outside the camper all of the keys are inside. Cell Phones, inside. Id, inside. Money, inside. Credit Cards, inside. And, DS need to be at a bowling tournament early afternoon. We tried to call a locksmith, one can't come already busy and another must be phone is out of order. What to do. We fortunately had the truck keys. So off we go, me nervous about leaving without Id. We get home, luckily only about 45 min drive. Called the RV Dealership for a key. Wonderful DH remembers all the number. They have only 1 that matches. So another 1/2 hour drive out to pick up the key and 1/2 hour back. Then 45 back up to the Outback. Needless to say DS didn't get to bowl last weekend.

What I learned is make sure you separate the keys and leave one in the truck.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Camping Family From MI said:


> Well we had some of perfect weather last weekend. But I have to say I am glad I purchased the 250RS. It had enough room for 3 of us while it was poring rain. No leaks detected.
> 
> We also had our first mishap with our Outback. Picture this -- early morning DH goes to the truck to try to find a bag I left in it. Helpful DS goes out to help. I waited a couple of minutes and figured they were distracted. Stepped out shut the door. Retrieved my bag from the truck. When I went to the door and it was locked.
> 
> ...


A #2 Phillips head screw driver and 5 minutes and you can remove the emergency exit (entry) window from the outside.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Camping Family From MI said:


> What I learned is make sure you separate the keys and leave one in the truck.


Or..just remove your LP cover and open up the Key Storage Box that you installed. What?? You didn't install one?? Well, it looks like you have just stumbled on your next mod. Be sure to keep an extra key in there for the truck as well


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> Well we had some of perfect weather last weekend. But I have to say I am glad I purchased the 250RS. It had enough room for 3 of us while it was poring rain. No leaks detected.
> 
> We also had our first mishap with our Outback. Picture this -- early morning DH goes to the truck to try to find a bag I left in it. Helpful DS goes out to help. I waited a couple of minutes and figured they were distracted. Stepped out shut the door. Retrieved my bag from the truck. When I went to the door and it was locked.
> 
> ...


A #2 Phillips head screw driver and 5 minutes and you can remove the emergency exit (entry) window from the outside.
[/quote]

If only you were camping next to us; our weekend would have went so much smoother. Never even gave the emergency exit a thought.

Thanks, hopefully not a next time for us. Maybe we will be able to help someone in the future.

Kelly


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

H2oSprayer said:


> What I learned is make sure you separate the keys and leave one in the truck.


Or..just remove your LP cover and open up the Key Storage Box that you installed. What?? You didn't install one?? Well, it looks like you have just stumbled on your next mod. Be sure to keep an extra key in there for the truck as well








[/quote]

Look like a trip to Home Depot is in my future.







That keybox is a great idea







.

Thank You

Kelly


----------



## TundraRoo (Mar 9, 2010)

Welcome and thanks for sharing about your mishap. Same thing happened to us with our first TT (and we were new to RV'ing) but were fortunate in that one of the sliding window latches hadn't latched and were able to get the window to slide open and crawl in. On another occasion we were camping with friends who had a new 5'vr and had locked themselves out and had to call a locksmith only afterwards we discovered a way into their rig by using our ubiquitous CH751 exterior one key fits all compartment doors; in their case the compartment opened into the area beneath the dining seat and we could have crawled in that way- saving the cost of calling a locksmith on a weekend. Many morals to these stories and I'm sure there's others. Hide-a-key, add to the Truck keys, find a fellow camper who by chance has a key that works. Haven't checked but perhaps a good forum subject... creative ways & means to get in your locked rig.


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Glad to know that we are not alone. We sure felt silly. We did check with an a Outback owner for a matching key, no luck. We talked to camp security and maintenance but they didn't have a clue. Maybe we would have found an experienced RV willing to help if the weather had been better.

Live and Learn. To bad it needed to be the hard way. Maybe posting my experience will save someone else the trouble.

Kelly


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Camping Family From MI said:


> Look like a trip to Home Depot is in my future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is a link to how I installed the lockbox on my current Outback
http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/Mods/301BQ_key_lockbox.htm

....and to the lockbox on my previous Outback
http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/Mods/key_lockbox.htm

Hopefully these give you some ideas on where/how to install.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Look like a trip to Home Depot is in my future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is a link to how I installed the lockbox on my current Outback
http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/Mods/301BQ_key_lockbox.htm

....and to the lockbox on my previous Outback
http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/Mods/key_lockbox.htm

Hopefully these give you some ideas on where/how to install.
[/quote]
Notice that Jim installed his first box in 30 minutes and his second one in 25 minutes. He could probably install your's in 20 minutes if you're willing to drive to Oregon.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

If that is the worst thing that happened on your first trip, then you are doing pretty well. There have been plenty of stories about forgetting to put the supports under the rear slide out, chocking the trailer before unhooking from the TV or having someone open the entry door while deploying the awning. Welcome to the site and congrats on the Outback.

On the note of keys and getting locked out. It seems to me like there could be a good spot either in the exterior refrigerator or water heater compartment to hide a key.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> If that is the worst thing that happened on your first trip, then you are doing pretty well. There have been plenty of stories ...


Or how 'bout that guy who didn't realize the dealer left the black and grey tank valves OPEN and when it came time to attach the sewer hose to dump after the first full system usage trip........got a little surprise........










I sure wouldn't want to have been *that* guy........








oh wait..... nevermind.....


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Just the thought.


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Look like a trip to Home Depot is in my future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is a link to how I installed the lockbox on my current Outback
http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/Mods/301BQ_key_lockbox.htm

....and to the lockbox on my previous Outback
http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/Mods/key_lockbox.htm

Hopefully these give you some ideas on where/how to install.
[/quote]

Very Clever. Thanks for the pics.

Kelly


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

luverofpeanuts said:


> If that is the worst thing that happened on your first trip, then you are doing pretty well. There have been plenty of stories ...


Or how 'bout that guy who didn't realize the dealer left the black and grey tank valves OPEN and when it came time to attach the sewer hose to dump after the first full system usage trip........got a little surprise........










I sure wouldn't want to have been *that* guy........

[/quote]

...or in the campground NEXT to "that" guy.


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Oregon_Camper said:


> If that is the worst thing that happened on your first trip, then you are doing pretty well. There have been plenty of stories ...


Or how 'bout that guy who didn't realize the dealer left the black and grey tank valves OPEN and when it came time to attach the sewer hose to dump after the first full system usage trip........got a little surprise........










I sure wouldn't want to have been *that* guy........

[/quote]

...or in the campground NEXT to "that" guy.
[/quote]

Oh I didn't think of the neighbor. That would make some very unhappy campers.








Made it to Home Depot; DH will install the lock box this weekend.


----------

